# Sling case and ammo belt fitting



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Got this case and very nice it is as well.

The pop stud fitting has a magnet to hold steel balls .

My question is do you pop that stud everytime you want a shot? as it would soon wear out.

Or do you dip into the pouch every time if you have used one hopefully I'll get the heads up before I ruin the fitting


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I know guys who use a pack very similar to this in tandem with a palm or ring magnet. Instead of opening and closing the snap a billion times they'll load up the magnet with a dozen or so rounds, shoot for a while and then do it all over.

This might save you some trouble!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

If the stud has a magnet, then I would leave it open.

Beaut little case! Where did you get it?


----------



## enryx518 (Jun 5, 2017)

This is a nice one


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I got it from the auction site,very low price,https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HOT-Leather-Case-Waist-Bag-Pouch-for-Catapult-Slingshot-Steel-Balls-Ammo-Game-JL/192345498950?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a gorgeous holster Kev!


----------

